# kryptische Fehlermeldung



## Ferenjito (22. Mrz 2006)

Hilfe!

Meine eine WebApp streikt! Beim Aufruf einer jeden .jsp innerhalb dieser kommt folgende Fehlermeldung.

```
ype Exception report

message

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP

Generated servlet error:
The return type is incompatible with JspSourceDependent.getDependants()


	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.handleJspException(JspServletWrapper.java:510)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:375)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)

root cause

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP

Generated servlet error:
The return type is incompatible with JspSourceDependent.getDependants()


	org.apache.jasper.compiler.DefaultErrorHandler.javacError(DefaultErrorHandler.java:84)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.ErrorDispatcher.javacError(ErrorDispatcher.java:328)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.JDTCompiler.generateClass(JDTCompiler.java:409)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:297)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:276)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:264)
	org.apache.jasper.JspCompilationContext.compile(JspCompilationContext.java:563)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:303)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)
```

Andere WebApps im gleichen Tomcat funktionieren Prima. What the Hell is that?

Danke für Unterstützung!

Grüße,
Ferenjito


----------



## bronks (22. Mrz 2006)

Benutzt Du in den anderen Apps nur Servlets oder funktionieren dort die JSPs?

Welches Betriebssystem, VM und welche Tomcatversion? Was steht in der Variablen JAVA_HOME ?


----------



## Ferenjito (23. Mrz 2006)

In den anderen Apps funktionieren auch die Jsps.

OS: Windows, Tomcat 5.5,  Java 5.0, JAVA_HOME hat schon die richtige VM....

Wenn ichs auf dem Lokalen Server deploy, klappts auch wunderbar...

Noch jemand ne Idee?

Grüße, Ferenjito


----------

